# Westalpen-tops: Aosta- Paradiso-Monviso



## p100473 (14. August 2015)

Nachdem wir in den letzten Jahren die bekannteren Westalpen-übergänge befahren hatten, wollten wir in diesem Jahr in einer 2-wöchigen rundtour die unbekannteren Übergänge machen. 
So kamen wir zu folgender routenführung:

Tag: Villeneuve, Aosta- finestre de camorcher- rif miserin, 45 km, 2.300 hm



Tag:Miserin- col lauris- courgne- monte soglio- lanzo torinese, 85 km, 2000 hm


Tag lanzo tor- col de lys- avigliana- col la rousse, 95 km, 2.700 hm


Tag :col la rousse- perosa argentina- passo rous- torre pelice; 75 km, 2.700 hm


Tag: Torre pel- Rif Valanza- Chrissolo; 73 km, 2.850 m


Tag: Chrissolo- colle gianna- colle baracun- Posto t villanova; 40 km, 2.000 hm


Tag: villanova- colle giulian- ghico; 32 km, 1.500 hm (Regentag)


Tag: passo longia-sestriere; 37 km, 1.700 hm


Tag: sestriere- assietta kammstraße- chiomonte- col clapier- rif pt moncenis; 87 km, 3.300 hm


Tag: lanslevillard- bonneval (Regen)
Tag: colle di carro- lago serru- rif chivasso; 35 km, 2000 hm


Tag: piano nivolet- passo loson -valnontey; 40 km, 1800 hm


Also insgesamt war es eine geile, runde tour mit tollen ausblicken, phantastischen gletscherblicken und bergen, steilen , wenig befahrenen pässen- ich glaube wir haben ausser ein paar rennradlern kaum andere biker gesehen, tollem wetter, wenig tourismus, gastfreundlichen menschen-- eben Westalpen. Deshalb sind wir dort so gerne. dazu gehören aber auch lange schiebepassagen von bis zu 6 h (carro). dabei muss man wissen, worauf man sich einlässt oder ob man lieber die 150 km straße über iseran/kl bernhard bevorzugt.

michel, chris, torsten, VO

Bei Interesse berichte ich demnächst etwas mehr über die einzelnen tage.


----------



## karstb (15. August 2015)

Hört sich spaßig an. Gerne darftst du über die einzelnen Etappen berichten (Schiebepassagen, Trailschwierigkeit, Unterkunft etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (15. August 2015)

Tolle Bilder !

Also Interesse an einem längeren Bericht besteht !!

Gruß und Danke 

baraber


----------



## Ventoux. (15. August 2015)

Das sieht ja super aus. Bin auch sehr an weiteren Berichten interessiert. Einfach ein wunderschönes Gebiet.
Danke zum voraus.
Gruss


----------



## p100473 (15. August 2015)

Tag 1 villeneuve- cogne - finestra di camporcher- rif miserin
Nach Anfahrt über den Großen St bernhard- richtige Einstimmung, viel schöner als der tunnel- gibts bei Aosta den ersten richtigen und preisgünstigen ital. cappu. Wir suchen bei Aymavilles einen geeigneten Übernachtungsplatz: kurz hinter dem ortsschild richtung Cogne auf der rechten seite gehts auf eine grünfläche mit genialem blick aufs tal der Dora Baltea. in Aymavilles gute pizzeria, wo wir die tour nochmals kurz durchgehen.



wir wundern uns, dass es auch nachts sehr viel verkehr richtung cogne gibt. wir vermuten irgendein fest. als wir sonntag morgens starten- autos haben wir in Aymavilles an der kirche geparkt- nimmt der verkehr noch zu, was die fahrt in dem vermeintlich ruhigen tal (immerhin ca. 20 km und fast 1.000 hm) zur nervensache macht. torsten wird in einem der tunnel von einem blind überholenden italiener fast von der straße geblasen und kann sich nur retten, indem er sich an die tunnelwand presst. kein guter auftakt. aber es wird gleich besser, als wir in Lillaz in das wunderschöne VALLE URTIER richtung Pontonnet abbiegen.


 höher und höher schraubt sich der gut ausgebaute schmale weg vorbei an einem tollen wasserfall bis zur Peradza-hütte.(2.526 m)







 fast 2.000 hm haben wir bereits. also zeit, um in der sonne eine cappu-pause einzulegen.



genial auf 2.500 m Höhe kaffee im T-shirt.
etwa 300 hm schieben wir in weiten kehren bis zum passübergang, dem finestre di camporcher in 2.827 m Höhe. ein sehr gut schiebbarer übergang.




















Die 300 hm abfahrt hinunter zur miserin-hütte ist bis auf wenige absteigestellen gut fahrbar und richtig zum eingewöhnen. der lago miserin begrüßt uns schon von weitem.








an der miserin hütte steht eine stattliche, fast klosterartig wirkende kirche, in der zahlreiche menschen um die linderung von krankheiten bitten. in der hütte haben wir einen ganzen lagerraum für uns alleine. ausser uns sind lediglich noch ein paar wanderer aus holland da. die verpflegung ist erstklassig.  abends gibts kurze schauer, aber der morgen ist wunderbar klar und der lago miserin liegt strahlend vor uns. also hatten wir schon mal einen guten einstiegstag.


----------



## p100473 (16. August 2015)

2. Tag: Rif miserin- col lauris- courgne- monte soglio- corio
heute haben wir nur 2000 hm- da wir ja bereits auf 2.500 m Höhe beginnen, aber die haben es in sich. um es vorwegzunehmen: wir haben für den Monte soglio keine gute route und er beschäftigt uns nachmittags ziemlich lange zeit.
Aber zunächst beginnt alles super: bei kaiserwetter start am rif miserin das tal abwärts zur rif dondena. (2.200m) 








dort beginnt ein steiler aber fahrbarer almweg richtung col lauris- in IBC karte bezeichnet als C.larissa.




je höher wir kommen, schälen sich MONTE ROSA und MATTERHORN am horizont heraus. phantastisch! (siehe monte rosa umrundung 2014)












Nach einer skistation und einer kleinen gegenabfahrt noch ca. 300 hm schiebestrecke (easy) zum lauris-pass.




Die abfahrt vom lauris ist zunächst gut fahrbar.








nach einer verebnung und bachüberquerung wirds steil und verblockt. (Schieben mit einzelnen fahrstellen ca. 1 h) bis zum almweg bei Prariond. (1640 m)




Bild bedeutet: wir sammeln (uns)
Dann flott bergab zur mittagspause nach RONCO CANAVESE. (580 m)




da wir noch einiges vorhaben, gibts keine längere siesta, weiter in der mittagshitze bis  CUORGNE- ich glaube mit 370 m einer der tiefsten punkte der tour. bullenhitze!
der SOGLIO ist ein aussichtsberg, der sich etwa 1700 meter aus der poebene heraus erhebt und dementsprechend geiles panorama hat. deshalb haben wir ihn in unsere route einbezogen. die strecke , die ich rausgesucht hatte- sicher nicht die beste zum radeln- sieht auf der karte easy aus. wir rollen auf einer kaum befahrenen straße südlich des orco-tales schon mal bis ALPETTE, 960 m und dann bis zum straßenende bei Balmassa, 1350 m. nun denkt man: läppische 600 hm gehen in 1,5 h. aber der wanderweg, den wir nehmen, zieht sich und zieht sich. schon bis zum Rif Bernardo brauchen wir 1 h. weiter gehts um bergecke und bergecke zum c. pessa. fahrbar ist fast nichts. endlich kommt der SOGLIO ins blickfeld. der wanderweg ist eine berglaufstrecke. im laufe unserer wanderung ziehen so etwa 10 bergläufer an uns vorbei. dann der soglio-"gipfelaufschwung", zwar nur 300 hm, aber steilster grashang und heiß ists immer noch. hier geht nur noch tragen. unterwegs ein paar verfallene almhütten.








aber endlich kommt die madonna am Soglio in unser blickfeld. Das panorama ist bei dem blauen himmel phantastisch. Es ist ca. 19 Uhr. 








wir queren zur alm turinetto 



und dann gehts schier endlos auf dem steinigen almweg 1400 hm bergab bis CORIO: die hände schmerzen. im hotel am Markt gute unterkunft. Super essen in der pizzeria nebenan. hier ein rekord: die 0,66cl Flasche Moretti für 2 Eu.
Wahrscheinlich ist die auffahrt direkt von W über S Colombano und den almweg zum rif bernardo sinnvoller.
aber ob den soglio jemand machen will, bleibt dahingestellt. habe aber im netz auch eine rundtour gefunden, die unsere abfahrtsroute als auffahrt nimmt.


----------



## cschaeff (16. August 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht, gerne mehr davon!


----------



## cruisingfix (16. August 2015)

Hammer tour...... toller bericht. Applaus von meiner seite.
Danke für die ausführungen im detail. Würde auch gerne so ne runde drehen.

mfg


----------



## p100473 (16. August 2015)

hi cruising,
die geilsten TT kommen ja noch....
ist eigentlich ganz einfach: anregungen aus büchern und tourenberichten holen und selbst planen oder mit den richtigen leuten fahren. aber diese tour evtl. nicht als erste große runde angehen.
VO


----------



## p100473 (17. August 2015)

hier zunächst noch 2 bilder vom mt. soglio: man sieht wie sich der grasberg endlich vor einem auftürmt und ist frustriert, dass  um 18 Uhr noch 1 h tragen ansteht.









3. Tag: Corio- Lanzo torinese- Viu- Colle de Lys- Avigliana- Val Sangone-alpe sellery superiore (vor col la roussa)
Im nachhinein empfinde ich diesen tag als den am wenigsten interessanten. wenn immer möglich würde ich eine offroad-variante vom valle di susa ins valle sangone suchen- z.B. von san antonio di susa auf den col brione und dann auf der gta nach forno, val sangone- um das für radler üble straßenstück  von avigliana über giaveno nach Coazze zu vermeiden. Aber hinterher ist man immer klüger und die gewählte routenführung war letztlich der begrenzten zeit geschuldet. 95 km und 2700 hm bei großer hitze muss man auch erst mal fahren und das nach dem soglio vom vortag.
Von corio fahren wir auf der alten nebenstraße nach lanzo tor., wo wir uns mit der üblichen einkaufsration versorgen: pane, formaggio, frutta, acqua frizzante. k.ostet uns aber ca. 300 hm




in lanzo richtung viu gibts einen für räder gesperrten tunnel, den man aber einfach umfahren kann. wir biegen ins valle di viu ab und folgen der mäßig befahrenen talstraße zum gleichnamigen ort. (ca. 200 hm und 15 km) kurz hinter Viu gehts zum 1311 m hohen Col de LYS - pass. eigentlich eine schöne schattige und wenig befahrene strecke.(ca. 600 hm)




Oben gehen die italiener ihrer lieblingsbeschäftigung nach - Picknick im freien. Zahlreiche rennradler sind unterwegs. schöner punkt für die mittagspause.
rasant gehts hinab nach Avigliana im valle di susa. hier sind wir natürlich ausgerechnet in der mittagshitze. und es beginnt der besch.. streckenabschnitt zwischen den aviglana-seen hindurch nach Giaveno. es ist ja eigentlich eine nebenstraße, die italiener schneiden uns rücksichtslos. ein gefühl zwischen verzweiflung und steigendem adrenalin. nach COAZZE wirds wieder besser- die straße endet ja in forno.von avigliana bis zur alpe sellery unterhalb des colle la roussa sind es ca. 1.400 hm. Völlig dehydriert machen wir in forno nochmals eine trinkpause und schütten cola und wasser in uns hinein.
der folgende steile teerabschnitt fällt sehr schwer. danach geht teer in schotter über und langsam, sehr langsam gehts höher in kehren richtung colle la roussa. 




allmählich wird uns klar, dass wir den pass (2000 m) und den folgenden abstieg nach villaretto heute nicht mehr schaffen. es ist ja bereits gegen 18 Uhr. mögliche alternativen gehen uns durch den kopf. Ein Fiat panda fährt an uns vorbei mit 2 jungen leuten, im auto einige matratzen reingestopft. eine große herde neugieriger ziegen mit fast steinbockähnlichen gehörn kommt vorbei, eine spezielle lokale rasse, den armen weidebedingungen angepasst.




schöner abendblick richtung poebene.









wir kommen zur alm sellery. da steht der panda. ich frage einfach mal, ob wir übernachten könnten. das junge italienische päarchen hat in Berlin architektur studiert und sie haben die alm erst vor wenigen wochen neu gepachtet, damit sie auch mal auszeit vom job machen können. etwas zögerlich zuerst, aber dann doch zeigen sie uns den schlafraum. etwas eng, aber es gibt eine terrasse, wo wir unsere nassen klamotten lüften können , eine dusche und ein paar bier (und natürlich vino rosso). und sie machen uns ein super abendessen. es wird jedenfalls ein unterhaltsamer abend. das sind eben geschichten und bekanntschaften, die das leben schreibt, wenn man sich vorher nicht mit buchungen festlegt. deshalb machen wir auch mal ein erinnerungsfoto.


----------



## p100473 (20. August 2015)

4. Tag alm sellery- colle de la roussa- villaretto- Perosa argentina- passo del rous- pra del torno- torre pellice
Heute einer der "Hammertage" mit 9 h reiner Fahrtzeit und der gigantische- und weitgehend unbekannte- pso del rous (2.830 m)
Eingebrockt haben wir uns dies selbst, da wir gestern den col de la roussa nicht mehr gepackt haben- und nie mehr gepackt hätten. also gehts die 1 h schieben im kühlen morgen hinauf zur 2000 m passhöhe.








zuerst sieht die abfahrt gut aus





dann wird es völlig verblockt und wir schieben etwa 1,5 h.




ab der alm colletto(1500m)  dann rasant abwärts auf schotter bis villaretto (1000 m) und das chisone-tal abwärts bis PEROSA ARGENTINA;650 m. das wäre unser eigentliches ziel gestern gewesen. Nun ist es aber bereits mittags und die eigentliche tagestour zum pso del rous mit 2.400 hm liegt noch vor uns .(route der gta 1, Tag 8 alternativroute, A. Zahn)
deshalb gehts nach kurzer kaffeepause gleich weiter das germanasca-tal aufwärts 10 km bis zum abzweig der militärstraße vor perrero. 22 km und 1.800 hm gehts nun bergauf-da ist durchhaltevermögen gefragt. 3,5 h stunden bis zur conca cialancia, dem ende der piste auf 2.400 m , muss man rechnen. einige km fahren wir noch auf teer, dann wird die piste immer steiniger, aber noch gut fahrbar, bis man das wegedreieck am fast vertrockneten lago lauson auf 2.000 m erreicht.





die nächsten 400 hm sind die einfahrt in die verlassenheit einer bizarren steinigen hochgebirgsszenerie, in die wohl nur wenige vordringen. die militärpiste zur conca cialancia verfällt immer weiter.








die conca cialancia- das ende der piste und zugleich sinnbild der einsamkeit.









aber noch lange ist das ziel nicht erreicht. weitere 300 hm gehts in steilem geröll zum passo cialancia, 2683 m.





kurz vor dem passeinschnitt ist der weg fast verschüttet.




der himmel hat immer mehr zugezogen und es wird empfindlich kalt.





man könnte nun auch zu den tredici lagi- einer kette von hochgebirgsseen queren. wir hieven die räder jedoch weglos in steilstem geröll weiter hinauf- der puls klopft, aber der baldige bergsieg lässt uns letzte kräfte mobilisieren.




endlich können wir das rad wieder schieben und nachdem wir die ecke am linken oberen bildrand passiert haben, ist es vollbracht, es kommt der bekannte schmale platten weg, den wir pietätvoll nicht fahren, denn ein kleiner fehler vor erschöpfung und es würde dahingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (20. August 2015)

wir können die bizarre szenerie nicht richtig genießen, denn die zeit treibt uns weiter , es ist bereits 18.30 Uhr und wir sind noch auf 2.800 m Höhe. 




Zuerst siehts so aus als ob wir recht viel fahren könnten













doch schon bald knickt der weg in einen steilhang und wir schieben und schieben.. letztlich fast 1000 hm. 





bis wir endlich an der alpe sella auf 1800 m nach einer bachquerung eine  grobsteinige piste erreichen. 20 Uhr!





auch wenns schmerzt knallen wir diese die 1.200 hm hinab bis wir kurz vor einbruch der dunkelheit torre pelice, 600 m erreichen. Hier finden wir zum glück eine gute unterkunft mit super essen und kühlem bier. auch wenn das hier 5 Eu kostet! Das war jedenfalls knapp. 
wer die herausforderung sucht, für den ist der pso del rous das richtige. aber entspannter diesen als eigenen tourentag zu machen.
bald gehts weiter....


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2015)

Die Route muss ich mir mal im Detail anschauen. Die Tagesdaten sind allerdings jenseits von gut und böse. Über den Colle Cialanica hatte ich selbst schon recherchiert, ihn aber mangels Übernachtungsmöglichkeit verworfen. Sieht aber interessant aus.
Bin auch schon gespannt auf die Erlebnisse am Caro.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## p100473 (22. August 2015)

hallo daniel,
du fährst ja auch öfters in der gegend rum, also bist du auch reif für den pso del rous. Ist etwas besonderes. aber nur bei stabilem wetter. von perosa argentina rauf und nach torre pelice runter ist es ja eine normale tagestour mit 2.400 hm.wo ist das probelem mit der übernachtung? ausserdem kannst du auch zu den tredici lagi queren und auf einer der hütten schlafen.
wie meinst du das mit den tourdaten? wir sind ja teilw. nur 40 km am tag gefahren. wir sind halt nicht mehr die jüngsten. man kann ja nicht schon mittag schluss machen. wenn dann noch ein pass angegangen wird, kann es halt mal später werden.
gut der carro. ist halt eine wanderstrecke: an dem tag sind wir nur 1/2 stunde von bonneval das tal hinter gefahren und vom lago serru 1 h zum rif chivasso. der rest... 3 h hoch, tolles gletscherpanorama, 3 h runter zum lago serru. die 1. kletterstelle ist bergab nicht so schwer, da man das rad immer wieder auf absätzen abstellen kann. das laufen bergab über einen moränenhügel zum nächsten ist endlos. aber ich beschreibe es noch im detail. wie Achim Z. an dem tag aus dem Valsavaranche hoch läuft mit 3000 hm und runter nach Bonneval ist mir ein rätsel. das ist schon eine harte nuss. aber so ist er halt. glaube auch dass die kletterstelle bergauf schwieriger ist. aber da kann man die räder ja hochreichen. aber auch für den carro: nur bei stabilem wetter.
ich würde ihn nur noch bewandern.
bis demnächst

VO


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2015)

Ich wollte ja weiter über den Colle Abries. Da wäre eine Übernachtung in der Nähe des Cialanica sinnvoll gewesen. Es ist mir aber nicht gelungen eine vorab ausfindig zu machen. Wenn du Tipps hast bei den Tredici Lagi hast, her damit.

Ich fand euer Pensum von weit über 2000 hm pro Tag zu hoch. Das meinte ich mit den Tagesdaten.


----------



## p100473 (23. August 2015)

tag 5 torre pelice- rif valanza- Rucas-Mentoso- valle infernotto- Paesana- Chrissolo
nach dem harten gestrigen tag, wollten wir es heute etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. das gelang aber nur teilweise. zumindest unseren zielort haben wir früher erreicht. da es heute bewölkt und teilweise neblig war, gibts keine guten bilder.
von torre pel. fahren wir zunächst eine Waldpiste richtung RORA, die den bewaldeten plaN pra-rücken erschließt. der weg ist als mtb-route beschildert. richtung des ex-rif VALANZA, 1750 m wird der weg immer steiler und steiniger. bei guter sicht hätte man eine gute weitsicht ins valle PELLICE. immer wieder ziehen nebelschwaden herauf und es wird deutlich kälter. am ex-rif. valanza gibt es nichts mehr. danach geht die schotterpiste in eine kurze nette abfahrt über









die uns zu den steinbrüchen von RUCAS führt. hier ist der ganze hang überzogen von zahlreichen erschließungswegen. wenn wir keine gps-daten hätten, wäre die orientierung schwierig. 









aber so finden wir problemlos den richtigen weg bergaufwärts, bis wir die skistation ORTIEUL erreichen. alles ist natürlich verlassen und sieht nicht sonderlich einladend aus.





auch wenn es uns 150 hm kostet machen wir einen kurzen abstecher in das kleine dorf MENTOSO, wo es ein kaffee gibt. gerade das richtige- ist es doch bereits wieder 15 uhr.

nun beginnt orientierungsmäßig ein etwas schwieriger abschnitt. aber wir haben uns zur tourvorbereitung einen track vorbereitet, um auf schotterwegen offroad nach Paesana zu kommen.das ist allerdings mit weiteren höhenmetern verbunden. von mentoso südlich bzw. bergauf geht auf der linken straßenseite eine mit einem holzschild bezeichnete schotterpiste ab. wir folgen dieser hauptpiste bergab- etwa 300/400 hm.





die piste wird immer grobsteiniger bis wir den tiefsten punkt im valle infernotto erreichen. auf der anderen talseite gehts wieder bergauf. wir passieren ein forsthaus. (rif forestale infernotto) die piste wird immer steiler, schließlich müssen wir schieben. in weiten kehren geht es hangaufwärts, etwa 400/500 hm. fast am höchsten punkt, etwa auf 1500 m kommen wir am  wohnwagen eines schäfers vorbei. die piste verläuft nun etliche km fast eben auf dem bewaldeten bergkamm (plan del lupo) an einer weggabelung fahren wir bergab. es folgt eine lange rasante forstwegeabfahrt - etwa 1000 hm bis nach PAESANA, 614 m. da am nächsten tag 2 pässe anstehen, beschließen wir , die 800 hm straßenauffahrt - das valle di PO - bis CHRISSOLO, 1398 m noch zu machen. DESHALB KOMMEN wir auf die 2.850 hm an diesem tag. aber dann reichts auch.





Chrissolo ist ein netter, lebendiger fremdenverkehrsort. direkt an der hauptstraße liegt ein gutes, einigermaßen preisgünstiges  2**hotel mit gutem essen. aber nach den anstrengung von fast 3000 hm haben wir zunächst ein kühles weißbier verdient.


----------



## p100473 (27. August 2015)

Tag 6 Chrissolo- colle gianna, 2.525 m- rif lowrie- colle baracun, 2.373 m- posto tappa villanova
als wir morgens starten hat sich der himmel bereits zugezogen. wir fahren die langgezogene steigung des plan del rei bis zum rif albergo, 2000 m, wo man die quellen des PO besichtigen kann.





hier ist ziemlicher betrieb. aber bereits einige meter weiter zum colle gianna auf WW V12 sind wir im nebel völlig alleine. 




na ja nicht ganz.... die schwarzen bergmolche sind ja sonst recht selten. aber hier krabbeln sie herum wie ameisen. man muss aufpassen, keinen anzufahren.





nach einer kurzen fahrbaren verebnungspassage- die sonne kommt auch mal kurz heraus- erreichen wir schließlich die passhöhe. leider kein ausblick- irgendwo hier sollte ja der MONVISO mal auftauchen. es war mal wieder nichts mit dem COTTISCHEN KAISER.

















nach ein paar fahrbaren kehren





entschließen wir uns an der ww-teilung die gta zu verlassen und den direkten WW durch das vallone del gianna über die cima proussera zum rif lowrie zu gehen.








das dauert etwa 1,5 h. 





bei gutem wetter sicher ein schöner einsamer weg. im nebel zweifelhaft. nach der Ci proussera ist die markierung auch ausgesetzt und wir kommen 1 mal vom weg ab auf einen trampelpfad. aber track sei dank findet man wieder zurück. 

kurz vor dem wunderschön gelegenen rif lowrie beginnt es dann auch richtig zu regnen. 





wir trinken erst mal einen kaffee. aber irgendwann müssen wir wieder weiter. die alte militärstraße zum colle baracun sind es zwar nur 600 hm. aber in voller regenmontur trotzdem anstrengend. oben ist eine schöne alm-bei gutem wetter wäre es noch schöner gewesen. so freut sich die wirtin, dass zumindest mal einer reinschaut.
dann sind es 1.000 hm abfahrt auf einem steilen steinigen weg mit ausgewaschenen rinnen-brutal bei nässe. zuerst zum rif JERVIS, dann durch das piana del morti . total versifft erreichen wir das posto tappa VILLANOVA, auf 1.220 m. zum glück gibts hier einen brunnen, in dem wir den schlimmsten dreck abwaschen können. villanova ist etwas übertrieben. ausser dem posto tappa gibts noch ein paar verfallene häuser.man weiß nicht, ob diese noch bewohnt sind. in einem davon sind wir untergebracht. 









Aber die wirtsleute sind sehr gastfreundlich und nett. und es gibt ein super reichhaltiges essen. die pasta waren nur vorspeise- für jeden schon mal 2 große teller voll. hinten steht der wirt und freut sich, dass wir alles aufessen.





hungern und durst muss hier keiner leiden- es gab wieder moretti 0,66 cl





heute hatten wir auch nur 2.200 hm auf dem tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (30. August 2015)

7 tag villanova- colle giulian, 2.451 m- tredici lagi- ghico
regentag 2. teil, deshalb auch nur 1 pass und 1500 hm, leider wieder den monviso nicht gesehen. trotzdem interessante hochgebirgsszenerie: das ist in kürze der heutige tag.
es hat die ganze nacht durchgeregnet. es ist kein starker regen, aber in voller montur 1.200 hm hinauf zum pso giulian ist schweißtreibend.
von villanova fahren wir kurz die gestrige anfahrtsroute zurück, dann biegt die militärstraße zum giulian ab. kehre um kehre ist der weg dem berg abgerungen. bis auf wenige steilstücke ist der weg im prinzip fahrbar bis zur colletta del faure bzw. der bergerie giulian auf 2.100 m. aber wie gesagt der nach oben noch zunehmende nebel verleiht unserer fahrt etwas mystisches.








an der bergerie giulian halten wir ein schwätzchen mit dem bauern, der sich wundert, dass bei dem wetter biker unterwegs sind. aber erwünscht uns "forza" für den weiterweg.
ab der alm beginnt die ca. 1 stündige schiebestrecke hinauf zur passhöhe. es geht im prinzip eine nach oben steiler werdende wiesenmulde hinauf, die aber gut schiebbar ist.





die passhöhe ist bei dem wetter nicht sonderlich einladend für eine pause.









die querung zu den tredici lagi wäre bei gutem wetter ein landschaftliches highlight. es handelt sich um einen maultpfad/plattenweg von dem bei der nässe zu den alten kasernen , den ric perucchetti nur wenig fahrbar ist. 













beim nächsten abschnitt zur seilbahnstation an der bric rond, 2.475 m könnte man bei gutem wetter den monviso sehr nahe sehen- heute hat es nicht sollen sein. teile sind fahrbar.





danach beginnt eine geniale, vollständig fahrbare strecke , die fast auf der höhenlinie 2.200 m entlangläuft: ca. 5 km im hochgebirge fast eben, das ist schon ein hammer! ende an der colletta della balma. ein geiler teilabschnitt! sehr empfehlenswert!













auch die abfahrt hinunter zum alten marmorbruch an der colletta de sellar ist genial: die zahlreichen serpentinen des maultierpfades sind selbst bei nässe gut fahrbar. 
der rest bedeutet ca. 600 hm ausrollen bis ghico 1450 m,auf einer teils steilen bergwerkspiste,  wo wir dann bereits um 16 uhr eintreffen. na ja, für einen regentag war es eigentlich ganz gut heute. so bleibt zeit, die räder und uns zu säubern und etwas zu relaxen.
Beim abendlichen ratschen besprechen wir, was uns die nächsten tage erwartet. Denn der weg hinauf zum passo longia ist schwer zu finden und teils extrem steil. aber hierzu mehr morgen....


----------



## stuntzi (31. August 2015)

Schöne Gegend da... bin ich diesen Sommer auch rumgekurvt (Gianna, Lowrie, Giulan, Soglio, usw)...  allerdings bei deutlich besserem Wetter (aka wochenlanger Sonnenschein). Bilder etwa ab hier wenn's euch bei guter Sicht interessiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/page-28#post-13049925

Der Soglio ist andersrum übrigens auch nicht so der Riesenbringer... da hatt ich auch das einzige mal elend feuchten Nebel. Aber immerhin kann man runterzu bist nach Alpette fast alles vertrailen, da hochzuschieben fänd ich total gruslig...


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2015)

Vom Wetter her habt ihr wirklich Superpech. 
Dieses Jahr auf Regentage zu treffen, war ja bis Mitte August eigtl. nicht möglich.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Trackaufziechnung, oder habe ich das übersehen?


----------



## p100473 (31. August 2015)

hi stuntzi,
wo du überall rumkurvst.... war der kerl auf dem SOGLIO. unsere abfahrtsstrecke von CORIO AUF DER schotterpiste hochzukurbeln, stell ich mir wirklich auch nicht so toll vor. aber immerhin besser als den frustrierenden grashang hochzutragen. 
der regen am baracun, giulian und gianna war so schlimm eigentlich nicht. das bedauerliuche war nur, dass man den monviso-blick nicht hatte.
aber 2 mal regen in 12 tagen ist doch im vergleich zu touren in den ostalpen ein super schnitt.
und die besten tage kommen ja jetzt noch, lasse sie dir auf der zunge zergehen: pso longia, col clapier, colle carro, pso loson. und all das bei bestem wetter. was will man mehr?
bist du auch über den pso del rous?

VO


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2015)

Stimmt, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend zerreden. Also schreib erst mal bis zum Ende. Das Schlimme am Regen ist ja eigentlich selten der Regen selbst, sondern die mangelnde Sicht. Sich durchs Nasse quälen und dann noch nicht mal was sehen können, empfinde ich immer als doppelt frustierend. Rote Karte + Elfmeter.
Am del Rous war glaub ich noch keiner der Mitleser, also ich z.B. nicht und Stuntzi auch nicht.


----------



## pedale3 (1. September 2015)

Immerhin gabs Moretti!


----------



## p100473 (1. September 2015)

hi fubbes,
ich denke, es kommt zum ausdruck, dass der pso del rous ein heißer anwärter für einen podestplatz bei westalpenfreaks ist. 2.500 hm aufstieg- davon 2000 hm am stück fahrbar!!- und 2.500 hm abfahrt/abstieg an 1 tag in dieser einmalig bizarren hochgebirgsszenerie der conca cialancia, das ist schon ein heißes stück.

aber jetzt erst mal weiter mit Tag 8: Ghico- pso longia,2.900 m- valle gran miol/argentera- Sestriere
der regen ist weg, die luft des morgens klar und kühl. Von Ghico fahren wir noch ca. 400 hm bergauf bis zu einer bergerie. ja, wo geht der weg am steilen grashang denn weiter? ausser ein paar spuren ist nichts zu sehen. Achims track hilft uns weiter. ja es geht sehr steil bergauf, keine markierung ist zu sehen. freiwillig würde man da nicht hoch. nur weil ich weiß, dass wir richtig sind, laufe bzw. setze am steilhang einen kleinen schritt vor den anderen- das radl am buckel. es ist echt brutal. und das geht immerhin 500 hm so bis zum ersten sattel- der colle della bocchetta, 2.217 m.  in kleinen serpentinen schlängelt sich das pfädchen höher und höher.




3 wanderer kommen vorbei, kaum ein gruß, wahrscheinlich denken sie sich: was machen diese deppen denn hier?
wir machen bei bester sonne erste pause in dem sattel. 

















Von hier aus sieht man die lange kerbe des longia, die wir noch hinaufmüssen- es sind noch 700 hm.












immerhin lässt sich das rad jetzt weite strecken schieben. wir passieren einen weidezaun. 2 hunde stellen uns zwar, merken dann aber, dass von uns keine gefahr ausgeht und lassen uns weiter. eine ziegenherde wird von 2 großen weißen hütehunden weiter oben durch das geröllfeld getrieben. sie spannen sofort, dass da fremde kommen und beobachten uns von einem felsvorsprung aus. ich erinnere mich der infos, die ich irgendwo bzgl. verhalten gelesen hatte und gehe in weitem bogen über einen geröllhang an der herde vorbei. die beiden gehen ihrer beschäftigung weiter nach. und wie es ist, irgendwann hat jede anstrengung ein ende und wir kommen am longia-pass an. so 3-3.5 h muss man für den aufstieg rechnen.









ein alter alpini-unterstand markiert die verlassene und zugig kalte passhöhe.





die 400 hm abfahrt hinunter bis zur bergerie gran miol sind gut fahrbar und wärmen uns wieder auf. leider dauert das schöne stück nicht länger





















die mulde vor der bergerie erinnert an schottische highlands- meinen To + michel, die waren schon mal dort.









dann gehts rasant 800 hm hinab auf schotter durchs weite valle argentera. in der urlaubszeit machen hier natürlich viele italiener picknick.





die 400 hm hinauf ins mondäne sestriere sind dann schnell gefahren. welch ein irrer gegensatz zwischen der einsamkeit des longia und der touri-atmosphäre im skiort sestriere. für die verhältnisse finden wir noch eine preisgünstige unterkunft. aber hässlich ists hier schon.





so nun kennen wir den COL MAYT von einer früheren tour und den longia. fehlen uns in der ecke noch der THURES UND der COL DEL PIS. (übergang ins valle massello)
na, sind doch schon mal wieder sonnigere bilder.


----------



## stuntzi (2. September 2015)

Soglio "verkehrt rum"... Longia " verkehrt rum"... ihr seid ja drauf...


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> so nun kennen wir den COL MAYT von einer früheren tour und den longia. fehlen uns in der ecke noch der THURES UND der COL DEL PIS. (übergang ins valle massello)
> na, sind doch schon mal wieder sonnigere bilder.


Malrif wäre auch noch in der Ecke. Bisher mein Favorit (allerdings Nord-Süd). 
Du hast meine Frage nach einer Track-Aufzeichnung noch nicht beantwortet?


----------



## pedale3 (2. September 2015)

Bin dieses Jahr einmal von Abries den Col Mayt anders rum (W->O bzw. S->N).
Glaube, es waren anstrengende 800Hm Schieben/Tragen. Trotzdem m.M. die sinnvollere Richtung. Hinunter nach Argentiera hatte es wenigstens einen vernünftigen Trail, wenn auch recht kurzweilig. Der Col Peas ist sicherlich ne leichtere Variante für S->N Crosser,  aber halt noch weiter westlich.

Für N->S Crosser ist der Mayt ein einziges runtergebremse auf steiler Weide. Der Pfad war teils nicht im Gras zu erkennen. Fände ich total unspannend. Auf der Franzosenseite also eher Col Thures, oder, noch besser: den Pic Malrif für N->S nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (5. September 2015)

Tag 9 : sestriere- assietta kammstraße- chiomonte- col clapier- rif petite moncenis
heute gibts den hammertag. und so sind wir in diesen reingestolpert.: wir haben einen ausfall- magen/darm -virus. nach 3 tagen sich rumschleppen, will der körper dehydriert nicht mehr. von sestriere hoch zur cima basset auf der assietta-kammstraße (400 hm)stellt sich dies heraus. da hilft auch das traumhafte wetter nicht. und chris hat seine sachen im 2. fahrzeug- also müssen wir die restlichen (4 tage) zu zweit weiter. 









das erste mal in 15 jahren alpencross, dass uns das passiert. bedauerlich bei der super tour und alledem, was noch kommt, aber die einzig richtige entscheidung. ein etwas wehmütiger abschied! all das kostet zeit.
Dafür ist die ass-kammstraße an dem tag ein (foto)-traum.












der chaberton- der könig des susa-tales grüßt mit seinem weisen haupt herüber. wir kennen ihn von einer anderen tour. TO kennt ihn noch nicht. aber er ist heute nicht unser ziel. ein ander mal wieder.




vorbei gehts den gegenanstieg hoch zum Col blegier. unsere 1. reifenpanne- felgenband war verrutscht.  kostet auch wieder zeit. 




wieder gehts hoch zur testa del assietta.









und dann weiter zu den kasernen am gr. SERIN, 2640 m, dem höchsten punkt der kammstraße. als ich auf den höhenmesser gucke, glaube ichs nicht. durch die gegenanstiege haben wir schon 1300 hm gemacht. und mittag ist es auch schon.





es folgt die rasante 1.800 hm abfahrt nach chiomonte im susa-tal, 750 m, zuerst auf einer erdigen piste, später nach dem ort FRAIS auf einer kehrenreichen forstpiste. hier spürt man die hitze des susa-tales . wir machen kurze mittagspause.(14 uhr) ich verpasse den eigentlich etwas kürzeren weg nach Giaglione an der moncenis-passstraße- zwar kein riesiger umweg, aber auch wieder 150 hm und 30 min mehr. wir fahren zwar nicht weit auf der moncenis-passstraße, aber das reicht schon wieder von einigen wohnmobilen geschnitten zu werden. endlich gehts ins VALLE CLAREA UND es wird wieder ruhiger. bis s.pietra , 1150 m fahren wir straße. dann kommt die lange 1.300 hm schiebestrecke hoch zum COL CLAPIER, 2.477 m. ich rechne überschlägig mit 3,5 h,m also sollten wir es bis etwa 19.30 uhr schaffen. aber der aufstieg ist hart. zuerst eine steile grobschottrige piste. dann entkommen wir der hitze etwas bei einem stück durch ein wäldchen.




dann schraubt sich die verfallende alte militärpiste in weiten kehren, vorbei an quellen, durch buschwerk immer höher bis wir endlich ein hochplateau in der alpinen region erreichen.













wenn nicht ein gewisser zeitdruck bestünde, könnten wir alledem das gewisse etwas abgewinnen. so stolpern wir immer weiter hoch, schweißgebadet und die zeit läuft und läuft. es besteht kein zweifel, dass dieses mal die gegenrichtung, also abfahrt vom clapier nach SO die weitaus bessere wahl wäre. ich denke, da ist ein großer teil fahrbar, auch wenn Achim dazu schreibt: "Es ist beinahe so, als würde man 1 Stunde in ein haifischmaul glotzen, das nur darauf wartet, zuzupacken."
endlich gegen 20 uhr erreichen wir mit dem abschied des tages auch die passhöhe. wie gesagt, genießen können wir es nicht mehr so richtig, es heißt, weiter gehts.








nun dachte ich eigentlich, dass es nicht mehr weit ist, zum rif pet. moncenis. aber der weg entlang des lac savine zieht sich. immer wieder absteigestellen. dann nochmals eine kleine gegensteigung und zu allem überfluss die 2. reifenpanne- das rifuge bereits im blick.(nachpumpen)




um 21 uhr laufen wir endlich ein. der wirt schlägt die hände überm kopf zusammen- die küche ist natürlich zu. aber freundlich wie er ist, macht er uns noch eine riesige platte mit wurst und käse. und es gibt noch einige biere. zum glück hat er auch noch 2 betten im lager frei. 
übermüdet fallen wir in einen unruhigen schlaf, den man kennt, wenn man sich etwas übernommen hat.




es war ein sehr anstrengender, aber auch einmaliger tag. was willst du machen, wenn du mittags bei super stabilem wetter in einem tal bist und weißt, du hast noch fast 2000 hm vor dir und es wird wahrscheinlich spät? aber man zahlt es am nächsten tag. umso besser, wenn man sich sein programm dann selbst machen kann....


----------



## mauntnmad (5. September 2015)

Harter Tag, Respekt. Magen-Darm hatte ein Mitfahrer bei unserem WestAX 2008, keine Ahnung, wie er damit über den Mayt, den Agnel und den Sampeyre gekommen ist. Man leidet ja mit und denkt an das Schlimmste, glücklicherweise hat er sich wieder gefangen und wir konnten die Tour gemeinsam beenden.

Jetzt habt ihr euch aber einen lazy day verdient, bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## p100473 (5. September 2015)

hi mauntm,
magen-darm ist sprichwörtlich sch.... ich hatte es zum glück noch nicht. bilde mir ein, dass wenn ich bei ersten anzeichen "diarrhel" nehme, dass es hilft. wir vermuten ja, dass irgendwelche spritzer von kuhfladen an der trinkflasche waren. vom essen konnte es ja nicht kommen. wir haben mitgelitten, vor allem wenn du weißt, dass er sonst ein "harter hund" ist. der ärger ist natürlich groß, dass es nicht mehr über den clapier und vor allem den caro ging. den macht man ja nicht jeden tag....
ja der tag 10 war zur erholung. 3000 hm am tag mit gepäck sind schon hart. ich berichte noch über die letzten 3 tage. aber wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste tour. 
ausradeltour dieses jahr in südfrankreich. ich hoffe mal, dass es da noch 20 gr. hat. 

VO


----------



## p100473 (6. September 2015)

der 10. tag rif petite moncenis- lanslevillard- bonneval sur arc
ist schnell erzählt. am morgen sind wir erstmal platt und schlafen etwas länger- unser "treiber" ist auch nicht mehr dabei. (7 h frühstück, 8 Uhr abfahrt) wir erholen uns beim frühstück und reparieren erst mal die reifenpannen, kleben ein neues felgenband ein etc. so wird es auch 10 uhr.




dann fahren wir doch weg- vom clapier ziehen bereits dunkle wolken rüber. es geht entlang des schönen moncenis-sees......













dann die moncenis-passstraßé runter nach LANSLEBOURG. viele rennradler kommen uns entgegen. die gletscher der VANOISE grüßen herüber. leider heute alles im dunst.





die franzosen sind ja ziemlich strikt, was strafen für radler in nationalparks angeht. aber am nächsten tag haben wir ja noch unser erlebnis am carro...
dann gehts wieder die ISERAN-PASSstraße rauf. auch wenn es nur ein paar km sind- schrecklich. und das 150 km als alternative zum carro- noch schrecklicher! für uns zum glück nicht!. zum glück können wir bald auf eine piste in das verschlafene BESSANS abbiegen und dort einen cafe au lait schlürfen- heute ist wirklich ruhetag.





zum glück geht die abwechslungsreichge piste entlang der arc weiter bis BONNEVAL. wir kommen an einer steinwand vorbei, wo erklärt ist, dass dies ein ganz harter stein ist, der schon seit menschengedenken für werkzeuge etc. benutzt wurde. deshalb wurde das arctal u.a. zu einem wichtigen handels- und verkehrsweg.




als wir gegen 15 uhr in bonneval ankommen, haben sich die wolken auch hier zusammengezogen und es kommen ein paar schauer runter. bonneval ist ein pittoresker ort mit hergerichteten steinhäuschen- für touristen.








im winter natürlich skigebiet. es gibt hier nur einkaufsläden und hotels. auf achims empfehlung übernachten wir im hotel "le glacier des evettes". das ist für hiesige verhältniss rel. preisgünstig. abends ziehen wir uns ein käsefondue rein- am nächsten tag soll es ja über den carro gehen. ein bisschen grummeln im bauch spüre ich schon: wie wird das wetter? lassen uns die ranger im vanoise-park durch- auch wenn achim schreibt, dass er noch nie probleme mit ihnen hatte? wie ist die kletterstelle im abstieg?


----------



## p100473 (10. September 2015)

ich hätte euch gerne noch über unsere letzten beiden -wahrlich eindrucksvollen- tage über den colle del carro und pso loson berichtet. aber die nächste tour steht an. also bitte etwas geduld. 
zunächst nur so viel zum carro: das ist ein wanderberg. 3 h-3,5 von bonneval hoch und der abstieg zum lago serru über ein schier endloses moränenfeld auch nochmals 3 h. das ist schon happig. geradelt sind wir an dem tag ca. 0,5 h von bonneval und ca. 1 h vom lago serru zum rif. chivasso. 








zum glück ist der weg durch das moränenfeld neu und gut markiert. aber macht das nicht bei schlechtem wetter!
mir ist überhaupt schleierhaft, wie und warum Achim Z. das von Cogne aus macht. schon alleine hoch zum rif chivasso ist es ein halber tag und fast 2.000 hm!! und dann noch über den carro! gut, er startet auch schon um 5 uhr morgens. also er macht das in gegenrichtung, wie wir unterwegs waren. meine meinung: bonneval- rif chivasso reicht und ist ein voll ausgefüllter tag, an dem man den gipfel noch bewußt erleben kann.
Na ja, schon ein tolles gefühl, da oben zu stehen auf diesem geilen gipfelplateau, das wie ein riesiges prähistorisches gräberfeld wirkt.












wie gesagt, demnächst dann die ganze story....


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2015)

Ihr seid schon ein paar Helden! Carro habe ich aus meiner Lebensplanung gestrichen, wie übrigens auch den Passo Campo im Adamello.
Bin gespannt auf die Details.


----------



## p100473 (14. September 2015)

moin fubbes,

wir sind jetzt im engadin. konnten gestern immerhin noch die uina schlucht als TT machen- sesvenna/schlinig/prämajur/WW 3b/Reschenpass/Nauders/Martina: 70 km, 1.900 hm-








aber nach der schlucht zum schlinig-ps hast du dann kaum mehr 10 m weit gesehen.












die Sesvenna -H hast du erst gesehen, als wir davor standen. 
aber es fing dann erst am Reschenpass zu regnen an, so dass wir die querung von Nauders nach SNiklas nicht mehr machen konnten und dann halt den schönen Innradweg von Martina zurück nach Sur-En genommen haben.
Jedenfalls warten wir jetzt, dass der regen nachlässt und wir zumindest mal eine wanderung unternehmen können. deshalb bin ich jetzt doch online.

Zurück zum carro oder zum pso del campo: man soll nie nie sagen. Wenn das wetter passt und man mit den richtigen leuten unterwegs ist, kann man das schon machen. wie gesagt, wir standen vor der entscheidung, sollen wir die 150 km straße mit den autos fahren oder über den carro. und nachdem kaiserwetter war, war die entscheidung klar. in dem moment waren wir auch nur noch zu zweit. ich möchte nur sagen, dass es TO erste westalpentour war und dann gleich den carro! besser kann man es nicht treffen. aber im prinzip ist das halt ein wanderberg: 6-7 h laufen und 1,5 h radeln sagt wohl alles. also ob man den beradeln will, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

gut der pso del campo lag damals auch auf unserer route: comer see und 7 seen cross und zurück über die Heckmair-route in die CH.
am campo hatten wir noch gutes wetter. den aufstieg habe ich jetzt als nicht so schlimm in erinnerung. ich glaube da waren wir in 1,5 h oben- wir sind praktisch von S/N, also in gegenrichtung heckmair gefahren. querung und abstieg ziehen sich halt ewig. du denkst von weiten: lässt sich ja viel fahren, aber es ist so viel verblockt, dass mit alpencross gepäck nicht viel geht. und wo wir runter sind, hochzufahren/schieben stelle ich mir auch nicht so lustig vor.
wieso streichen: sind deine erinnerung an die tour so schlecht?

carro-story kommt dann, wenn zeit ist.

VO


----------



## Fubbes (14. September 2015)

Das ist ja lustig. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du am Campo warst. Ich war da noch nicht. Aber wer sich mit Heckmair beschäftigt, der übersieht natürlich nicht die ausgeprägte Wanderung auf der Adamello-Etappe. Ich bin außenrum (Croce Domini).

"Streichen" heißt, dass ich da mit dem Rad nicht lang möchte. Ich schiebe und trage zwar gerne, da stundenlanges Fahren eine Quälerei ist, aber einen ganzen Tag nur Schieben scheidet für mich aus. Aber du hast Recht, man soll nie Nie sagen.


----------



## p100473 (17. September 2015)

carro war der anlass, dass ich mir sagte, es müssen mal wieder ordentliche schuhe her, um solch ausgedehnte wanderungen über moränenfelder schadlos zu überstehen bzw. die füße. in shimanos kann man auch gut laufen. aber sobalds felsig wird, hat man einfach keinen solchen halt wie in bergschuhen. also habe ich unsere engadin-woche dazu genutzt, Orlando Rada aus samedan (bei St Moritz) am Dienstag rel. günstige bergschuhe zu bringen. Heute, Donnerstag waren sie fertig für ca. 150 SFR. dadurch spart man sich die ca.70 Eu Portokosten D/CH + zurück. Orlando verkauft keine fertigen Schuhe mit clickies mehr, aber arbeitet alle Schuhe um, die man ihm bringt und die sich neu besohlen lassen. er hatte auch five ten schuhe da mit sohlen für flatpedale. info über  *[email protected]   / www.newrada.ch. *
klar das ist keine "billige " schuhausstattung. aber je anspruchsvoller die tour, desto angemessener sollte eben auch die ausrüstung sein. ist meine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. September 2015)

Oh je - Schuhdiskussion - ich habe für den disjährigen schiebelastigen AlpX gleich leichte (hohe) Wanderschuhe - Scarpa - angezogen. Aber die Clickie-Pro-Contro Diskussion füllt sicher Seiten.

Erst noch mal dicken Respekt für die Tour und den tollen Bericht


----------



## p100473 (18. September 2015)

moin nulty,
gleich mit bergschuhen und flatties ist natürlich auch eine möglichkeit. ich habe immer nur angst, dass ich mir die bergschuhsohle mit den pins ruiniere. wollte den an einer solchen tour interessierten nur mitteilen, dass es eben die möglichkeit mit RADA gibt. (nicht billig , aber gut)sonst macht ja keiner solche schuhe. ausserdem finde ich den kontakt mit solch einem alteingesessenen schuhmacher und handwerker interessant. er fährt übrigens auch bike, scarpa+ la sportiva sind seine hausmarken. er hat 2 geschäfte- eines in samedan, das andere in Poschiavo.

VO





ps: der eigentliche bericht vom carro+ loson- tag kommen noch, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.


----------



## ts1010 (24. September 2015)

Servus VO!
Merci für den tollen Reisebericht unserer Tour, da ist man gleich wieder mitten drin und kann die Eindrücke nochmals abrufen.
Da bin ich ja gespannt wie die neuen Schuhe modisch integriert wirken ;-) Bis die Tage und ich bin auch schon gespannt auf den letzten Abschnitt. Grüße TO


----------



## eDw (1. Oktober 2015)

Oder man faehrt Flatpadels, nimmt den Wanderschuh seiner Wahl und geht zum lokalen Schuster und laesst sich fuer 15 Euronen Andere Sohlen draufkleben.  ;-)






Wann geht's weiter mit dem Bericht?


----------



## p100473 (1. Oktober 2015)

ich hatte ja schon mal gesagt, dass "Rada" auch so etwas wie radl-weltanschauung ist. das sind einfach handwerksspezialisten mit einem anderen drive wie ein shimano von der stange: Individualismus. unabhängig davon: obiger schuh wäre wahrscheinlich beim abstieg vom carro vom moränenschutt aufgeschlitzt worden. 
der bericht geht weiter, wenn das laktat von der letzten tour "Sisteron-Nizza" abgebaut ist - aber evtl. vor dem 7.10. oder wenn mich mal wieder einer eurer kommentare dazu bewegt.
war und bin einfach zu viel unterwegs...

VO


----------



## McNulty (2. Oktober 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> aber evtl. vor dem 7.10. oder wenn mich mal wieder einer eurer kommentare dazu bewegt.


Bitte Bitte zuende berichten - zur Zeit einer der wenigen Highlights hier im Forum - sonst nur Trail-Verbotsgesülze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (4. Oktober 2015)

also nulty,
auf deine nette bitte hin raffe ich mich nochmals auf.
11. Tag: bonneval sur arc- colle carro (3146 m) -rifugio citta di chivasso (2.616 m)
als wir morgens in bonneval aufwachen und aus dem fenster schauen, sehen wir blauen himmel und wissen, dass wir alles richtig gemacht haben, indem wir am vortag in bonneval abgehangen sind. denn den carro sollte man nur bei wirklich gutem wetter machen. zu groß ist die gefahr in einen wetterumschwung zu kommen. und dieser tourentag ist schon bei gutem wetter schwer genug. In zahlen: aufbruch 9 h- vielleicht etwas spät- ankunft in der chivasso-hütte 19 uhr: 10 h für 35 km. das sagt eigentlich alles. pause haben wir lediglich am carro-gipfel gemacht.
wir radeln also in der morgenfrühe einen nicht gesperrten teerweg ins arctal hoch. leider sind deshalb schon morgens sehr viele autos unterwegs, die die etwa 5 km  und 200 hm befahren, um einen ausgangspunkt zum wandern und bergsteigen zu haben. der wanderparkplatz ist jetzt schon gerammelt voll. zum glück ist dieser abschnitt nicht lange, denn 2 autos kommen kaum aneinander vorbei.




Nun kann man noch ca. 2-3 km ins tal bis zur alp tuiliere, 2115 m weiterradeln. hier beginnt unser langer aufstieg über ca. 1000 hm auf einem schmalen pfad zum carro in herrlicher hochgebirgslandschaft. 





das ganze ist wie ein riesiges amphitheater aus gletschern, die sich hin zum paradiso/aostatal in höhen zwischen 3.000-3.500 m erheben. der carro ist im prinzip der einzige kleine gletscherfreie übergang. der höchste gipfel ist die levanna orientalis mit 3.560 m.





je höher wir kommen, desto sichtbarer wird diese ganze gletscherwelt. wir treffen einige wanderer aus Frankreich und italien, die meist zur carro-hütte in 2.760 m höhe wandern. alle sind freundlich und wünschen uns "courage" oder "forza". als ich eine weile gelaufen bin, kommt mir ein almbauer o.ä. entgegen. er spricht mich an, ob ich weiß, dass im Vanoise -nationalpark radverbot ist. er hat überhaupt nichts gegen radler- allzu viele trauen sich eh nicht hier herauf. er will mich nur darauf hinweisen, dass ranger mit ferngläsern beobachten, ob jemand auf dem sattel sitzt. der bekommt dann eine geldstrafe. aber wenn das rad am buckel ist, machen sie nichts. da ich bei steilen stücken mein rad eh lieber trage als schiebe, ist das für mich kein problem. 









nach dem 1 steilaufstieg und passieren eines bachlaufes, wendet sich der pfad nach osten und man gelangt in einen flacheren bereich. vor der carro-hütte kommt man an eine wanderwegekreuzung mit dem "sentier de balcon" , der bis zum col d iseran führt. der schmale pfad windet sich am berghang entlang und nach etwa 2 h haben wir an der carro-hütte den 1. teil des aufstieges geschafft. 





unsere augen suchen nun den übergang des carro, der sich wie eine felskuppel zwischen den gletschern abzeichnet.





östlich der carro-hütte liegen die gebirgsseen lac blanc und lac noir.





ja von der carro-hütte sieht der übergang eher easy aus- halt ein geröllfeld. aber je näher wir dem schutthügel kommen, desto steiler wird dieser. der weg ist zum glück gut markiert und führt zwischen mannshohen steinblöcken hindurch. für diese 400 hm muss man nochmals ca. 1,5 h rechnen.
ich laufe etwas vor TO .beide haben wir die räder auf dem rücken.





mir kommen 2 wanderer entgegen, die mich auf französisch ansprechen, ob ich eine genehmigung der parkverwaltung habe wegen des rades. ich frage zurück, ob ich sie mit dem rad auf dem rücken störe. die frau fragt mich nun auf deutsch, ob ich deutscher wäre. ich kapiere nicht, was das zur sache tut und meine - weiterhin auf französisch- dass ich keine zeit habe für solch unfruchtbare diskussionen und stapfe weiter. ich denke mir nur: so dumm kann nur ein deutscher sein!
als TO die beiden passiert, stellen sie ihm dieselbe frage. na ja, er wird vielleicht selbst erzählen, was er der guten geantwortet hat. er war schlagfertiger als ich....
endlich erreichen wir das carro-gipfelplateau, das wie ein riesiges gräberfeld wirkt. zum glück ist auf französicher seite gutes wetter, während von italien dichte wolken raufziehen. bei wind stelle ich mir dies nicht so toll vor.

















es ist ein geniales panorama!









natürlich wollen wir diesen einmaligen moment entspr. festhalten.









nun der schwierigste teil ist aber der abstieg, der mit einer seilstelle über ca. 50 hm beginnt. bergab geht das, weil man die räder immer wieder auf absätzen abstellen  und sich zureichen können. aber mit höhenangst sollte man diesen teil nicht begehen.


----------



## p100473 (4. Oktober 2015)

das war die 1. seilstelle:




als nächstes kommt ein steiler moränenhang. hier muss man aufpassen, dass man sich bei den großen blöcken nicht den fuß vertritt.









danach geht es in ständigen auf und ab über beinahe endlos erscheinende moränenhalden. hier könnte man sich leicht verlaufen. aber der weg ist eigentlich gut und neu markiert. wir kommen uns soo verloren vor und sehen kein ende.









endlich nach etwa 3 h gehatsche über die moränenblöcke kommt der lagu serru in unser blickfeld. aber wir sind ja immer noch auf 2.600 m.  eine ganz kurze fahrtstelle, aber es geht immer noch 400 hm bergab, bis wir gegen 18 uhr endlich den serru-stausee erreichen.









wir sind froh, dass wir endlich wieder in den sattel können. aber die beine sind schwer. noch 500 hm gehts auf teer hinauf zum colle de nivolet, in dessen windschutz sich die chivasso-hütte versteckt.













zum glück hat hüttenwirt alessandro gerade noch 2 betten frei. es gibt zwar keine dusche, aber das essen ist super und alessandro, den ich noch von einem früheren aufenthalt kenne, ist ein äusserst belesener, netter hüttenwirt. ich freue mich, ihn wiederzusehen.


----------



## McNulty (6. Oktober 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> 2 wanderer entgegen, die mich auf französisch ansprechen


Mal ne doofe Frage - und ich kenne schon ein Teil der Antwort: Klar geht es besser wenn man französisch spricht - aber würdest du dich auch mit nur deutsch / englisch auf einen WA-Cross trauen?
Bin halt nur Biker - kein Sprachgenie :-(


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2015)

Du würdest wegen sprachlicher Wissenslücken tatsächlich auf die Westalpen verzichten? Das ist immerhin Europa und nicht die peruanischen Anden. Englisch, Deutsch, Hände, Füße. Irgendwie geht es immer. Wie machst du es denn in Italien?


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2015)

@p100473 Danke für die genialen Eindrücke. 
Und wenn du über die deutschen Wanderer meckerst, vergiss bitte nicht, dass die Franzosen ihre Nationalparks mit diesen unmöglichen Regeln versehen haben, nicht wir. Ein Grund, warum ich mich von Frankreich bisher eher fern gehalten habe.


----------



## McNulty (6. Oktober 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wie machst du es denn in Italien


Mein Deutalienisch ist besser ;-) aber wenn es die Reise weiter komplizieren würde nicht mal nach nem freien Bett mit oder ohne Dusche fragen zu können - ist ja auch peinlich. Es gibt schon einen Grund für die zahlreichen Gardasee-Aufenthalte


----------



## p100473 (6. Oktober 2015)

hi ihr beiden,

Fubbes: du hast recht, dass die Franzosen diese fahrverbote in den nationalparken erlassen haben. aber wenn du dich darin aufhältst, wirst du von franzosen+ italienern angefeuert. Aber warum muss sich eine deutsche aufregen bzw. sich als permit-controllerin aufspielen, wenn du mit dem radl auf dem buckel an ihr vorbeiläufst? wenn ich irgendwo angemacht worden bin, obwohl ich wirklich bei jedem wanderer abbremse oder ihm den vortritt lasse, dann war das immer von deutschen. das pochen auf regeln und das rechthaberische getue ist für mich typisch deutsch. sorry, meine erfahrung.

nulty: man erfährt halt mehr von den menschen, wenn du ein wenig ihre sprache sprichst. ich habe  das glück, etwas französisch zu können und damit kann man sich auch das italienische erschließen. es gibt aber auch VHS-kurse - z.B. in der kalten jahreszeit. da kannst du dich dann zumindest verständlich machen.

soo, 1 tag habe ich noch zu berichten. dann ist diese wunderbare tour 2015 auch geschichte. aber die tollen eindrücke bleiben.

VO


----------



## p100473 (24. Oktober 2015)

keiner hat was gesagt, aber es fehlt noch der letzte tag
12. tag rifugio chivasso- eau rousse- col lauson (3.295m ) - Valnontey
ein genialer Tag begrüßt uns am col de nivole, abschied von Alessandro und seinem hüttenteam. im kühlen morgen gehts über das plateau de nivolé- eine hochebene in 2.500 m Höhe.








als der weg ins Valsavaranche abknickt, tauchen die gletscherberge des Paradiso auf- ein geniales panorama.

















der rel. vielbegangene Wanderweg hinunter nach Pont (1960 m) ist überwiegende schiebestrecke. aber bei dem panorama maCHT auch dies spaß.




In Pont gibts einen riesigen wanderparkplatz, der auch gut gefüllt ist. bei dem genialen sonnentag hat TO noch lust einen der höchsten mit dem bike befahrbaren pass der alpen, den COL LAUSON mit knapp 3.300 m	zu knacken. Natürlich gibts noch höhere von bike-bergsteigern begangene übergänge. aber für uns normalos sind 3.300 m schon eine kernige sache.ich kenne den übergang von einer früheren tour im paradiso. aber sowohl auf- wie abfahrt sind so schön, dass man sie mind. 2 mal machen kann.  
so rollen wir nach eau rousse, 1.660 m hinunter, wo die alta via valle aosta beginnt.





nach einigen schiebemetern beginnt ein genialer, auf weiten strecken fahrbarer uphill 600 hm hinauf ins hochtal von levionaz. fahren können wir, weil König Vittorio emmanuelle  1862  das Jagdrecht am Paradiso kaufte und dort seine "Reitwege" für die Jagdausübung anlegen ließ. 





zwischen den etwa 3.800 m hohen Gipfeln der GRIVOLA  und des HERBETET schlängelt sich unser weg weiter und weiter  in diesem phantastischen hochtal empor.





man kann irgendwo ahnen, wo der loson-übergang ist. aber der weg ist noch weit. es sind nochmals 1000 hm. 









im prinzip können wir bis  etwa 3000 m höhe im sattel bleiben, bis an den schutthang des loson! jetzt wird es steil und man läd das radl besser auf den rucksack. man hat das gefühl, dass die luft schon spürbar dünner wird.




die scharte des loson kommt näher und näher. wanderer sind jetzt am späten nachmittag keine mehr unterwegs.





endlich haben wir den höchsten punkt unserer reise erreicht. 3.300 m Höhe- ein tolles gefühl. und das bei traum wetter: es genügt, eine windjacke überzu ziehen.













und dann natürlich dieses panorama:




die ersten 100 hm des abstiegs sind steil und rutschig.









aber dann schon beginnt eine geniale abfahrt hinunter bis zum RIFUGIO VITTORIO EMMANUELLE, 2.534 m.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2015)

Nach dem Caro-Bericht geriet der Abschluss vielleicht etwas aus dem Blickfeld, aber danke für die Fortsetzung.
Nun bitte auch noch zu Ende berichten. Besonders der untere Teil des Weges bis Valnontey soll ja ganz ordentlich hergerichtet sein mittlerweile.


----------



## eDw (26. Oktober 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Nach dem Caro-Bericht geriet der Abschluss vielleicht etwas aus dem Blickfeld, aber danke für die Fortsetzung.
> Nun bitte auch noch zu Ende berichten. Besonders der untere Teil des Weges bis Valnontey soll ja ganz ordentlich hergerichtet sein mittlerweile.



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja, bitte bis zum Ende ;-)
Glaube, die Passage nach dem Übergang hätt' ich auch geschoben.
War der Uphill wirklich so locker zu fahren wie es im Bericht rüberkommt?
Grüße.


----------



## p100473 (28. Oktober 2015)

nein, so locker ist die auffahrt nicht. von eau rousse, 1650 m über den loson sind es ja immerhin 1.700 hm bergauf. aber wenn du- wie in den tagen vorher- manchmal 2-3 h bergauf gehatscht bist, ist der übergang irgendwie "angenehm". unten gibts zunächst ein paar schiebestellen. aber sobald du im wald bist, beginnt der "Reitweg", den man 600 m bergauf im prinzip bei gutem tritt und mit etwas kondition fahren kann, bis zur alpe LEVIONAZ. mit 7/8 kg rucksack muss man schon kämpfen, aber es geht.





nach der alpe kommt ein gut fahrbares flachstück . bei meiner ersten loson-tour standen da etwa 20 Steinböcke- ohne Fluchtverhalten.
dann kommt eine laufpassage, so etwa 200 hm auf die nächste höhenterrasse. man läuft dann am hang entlang um einen bergrücken sozusagen ins nächste hochtal.





in diesem geht der weg dann kontinuierlich bis zum schuttkegel des loson-überganges auf knapp über 3.000 m. alles kann man nicht fahren- das ginge vielleicht bei einer tagestour mit wenig gepäck, aber nicht nach 11 tourentagen und mehr als 20 tsd hm in den beinen. aber für die höhe ist eben erstaunlich viel fahrbar. ich habe von der passage nicht viele bilder, weil es ziemlich zugezogen war und man sich auf den weg konzentrieren muss.
der loson- übergang ist jedenfalls eine einmalige hochgebirgslandschaft. ich würde den übergang auch noch ein 3. mal machen.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich will da auch wenigstens ein zweites Mal hin. Deswegen schreib mal, wie der Abstieg heuer war.

Bei meinem ersten Besuch am Lauson war das Wetter ... sagen wir mal _schattig_.

Vielleicht kennst du meine Bilder ja, aber hier ein paar Appetizer ...

Alp Levionaz:





Ausgesetzte Querung hinter dem Pass:


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Beschreibungen und Bilder des Lauson (und natürlich der ganzen Westalpentour). Macht immer mehr Lust...


----------



## p100473 (31. Oktober 2015)

hallo Fubbes,
das sieht ja recht kühl aus. habe mal deinen gesamten Bericht gelesen. war glaube ich im Juli.ja so kanns einem im Hochgebirge immer mal passieren. da war unser wetter schon besser. eigentlich hatte ich in den Westalpen noch nie schlechtes Wetter, ausser mal einen tag. deshalb fahre ich auch so gerne hin. aber es ist schon klar, dass eine abfahrt von 3.300 m Höhe bei schnee und regen keinen so großen spaß macht. wenn du auch öfters da bist, können wir ja mal ein paar tourentipps austauschen. 

VO


----------



## ts1010 (31. Oktober 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> ....
> mir kommen 2 wanderer entgegen, die mich auf französisch ansprechen, ob ich eine genehmigung der parkverwaltung habe wegen des rades. ich frage zurück, ob ich sie mit dem rad auf dem rücken störe. die frau fragt mich nun auf deutsch, ob ich deutscher wäre. ich kapiere nicht, was das zur sache tut und meine - weiterhin auf französisch- dass ich keine zeit habe für solch unfruchtbare diskussionen und stapfe weiter. ich denke mir nur: so dumm kann nur ein deutscher sein!
> ...



So nun der Teil wie es mir ergangen ist, nachdem VO schon leicht ins verbale Kreuzfeuer gelaufen war...
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, stapfte ich mit dem Radl irgendwo hinter VO her und hatte ihn auf ca. halber Höhe zum Gipfel nach der Hütte schon aus den Augen verloren, wenige aber sehr freundliche Franzosen getroffen und mich (ohne Französisch) doch kurz unterhalten können.
Nun hatte ich die schöne Aussicht, das tolle Wetter und ein paar schöne Gedanken über unseren schönen Bikeurlaub und die Hoffnung auf eine Abfahrt nach 20 Trageminuten auf der italienischen Seite(ne Stunde später war diese Hoffnung schon weit  hinter uns...), von VOs neuer Bekanntschaft ahnte ich .... noch nix und lief gut gelaunt auf knapp 3200 HM um die Ecke und geriet ohne Warnung sofort in "deutsches Mahn- und Erziehungsfeuer" (Kurzform:...was ich mir erlaube mit dem Rad im Naturpark, Verbot, Unverschämtheit, typisch deutsch usw.....) etwas verwundert und immer noch Rad über den Schultern haltend, reichte wohl ein Wimpernschlag für die folgende Antwort (ok, ich lies die Dame ausreden) und bin normalerweise ehr deeskalierend unterwegs:
 "Also: als Fußgänger und Bergsteiger kann ich alles auf den Berg hochtragen was ich will ... einen Rucksack, Krückstöcke, einen Rollstuhl, ein Fässje Bier oder auch ein Rad ... wenn ich es genauso wie z.B. Abfall, Verletzte usw. wieder heruntertrage und bleibe dabei immer noch ein Fußgänger .... nur eins werde ich mit Sicherheit nie auf diesen Berg tragen... Einen alten, zerupften Papagei der unvermittelt ohne Begrüßung und  ohne Manieren einen Menschen ohne Grund anschnauzt .... den gibt's hier nämlich schon!   Danach hatte ich freie Sicht, da der Begleiter die Dame ohne weitere Kommentare den Berg hinunter begleitete, sie wollte erst noch für den Rückschlag Nachladen, ich ging aber tragend weiter und kam dann, durch diese Unterbrechung, leicht vom Kurs ab und erst mal in die falsche Richtung - konnte kurze eine tolle Draufsicht auf die Hütte erhaschen und lief dann zurück weiter zu VO, der kam mir schon entgegen, dachte wohl ich benötige Hilfe wegen meiner Begegnung, das Wiedersehen mit einem netten Deutschen auf dem Gipfel (VO) und einigen freundlichen Wanderern lies den Papagei schnell vergessen. Noch verstehe ich nicht, wie man sich besonders über 3.000 HM so gegenüber anderen Menschen verhalten kann - ist mir so in den Bergen auch noch nicht passiert.
Ein netter Hinweis wie es der Franzose zu Beginn des Aufstiegs getan hat ist doch genau passend, die Konsequenz und Verantwortung (hier 150€) muß jeder selbst übernehmen. Übrigens auf dem Pass steht genau das gleiche Park(verbots-)schild wie im Tal ... da könnte man also auch aus Italien hochklettern und sehen, was alles nicht erlaubt ist (Rad tragen ist  nicht verboten-aber fahren).... beim Thema Beschilderung sind unsere westlichen Nachbarn sehr vorbildlich - verschönert nicht unbedingt die Aussicht.


Grüße TO


----------



## p100473 (1. November 2015)

abfahrt vom loson:
kurz hinter dem pass befestigen mehrere Arbeiter den Weg mit Metallkäfigen und Beton, der an der gezeigten Seilstelle wohl abgerutscht war.
ich erzähle dies deshalb, weil dies später noch eine gewisse Bedeutung erlangt.
was soll ich zur abfahrt bei bestem wetter sagen? ein absolut gelungener abschluss einer wahrlich gelungenen geilen tour. nach der Seilstelle zieht sich der weg in weitausholenden kehren ein geröllfeld hinunter. hier muss man aufpassen, sich nicht zu verbremsen.








dann sieht man bereits die wunderschön gelegene RIFUGIO VITTORIO SELLA, 2.584 m in der talsenke liegen und kommt ihr über einen leicht fahrbaren trail bei bestem paradiso-blicken näher und näher.





















leider ist die hütte ziemlich frequentiert, so dass wir uns entschließen, zur üBERnachtung lieber noch nach VALNONTEY abzufahren.









das sind nochmals 900 hm abfahrt, insgesamt von der loson-scharte dann also 1.700 hm abfahrt. auf dem wanderweg sind auch jetzt gegen abend noch zahlreiche wanderer unterwegs. im prinzip ist auch hier fast alles fahrbar. im prinzip deshalb, weil zahlreiche, teils rel. hohe wasserableitungssteine auf dem teils steilen weg verbaut sind, um die wegtrasse zu erhalten. Wenn diese kurz hinter einer kehre stehen/liegen, wird das überfahren schwierig. 













im unteren teil ist die alte wegtrasse gesperrt und der neue weg neu hergerichtet. weiter unten bei einem wasserfall führen beide fahrtalternativen wieder zusammen.





irgendwann verliere ich TO aus dem blick. da es keine wegteilung gibt, fahre ich weiter und suche uns gleich am ortseingang von VALNONTEY ein quartier im LOU TSANTELLET, einer pension.
ich bestelle mir schon  mal ein bierchen und warte und warte auf TO.




schließlich kommt er nach so 20 min und erzählt folgende story: die arbeiter von der loson-scharte wurden mit dem helikopter abgeholt. dadurch wurde ein steinbock aus einem latschenfeld aufgeschreckt und hüpfte nur ein paar meter vor TO über den abfahrtsweg. zum glück war TO nicht sonderlich schnell. denn gegen den hat ein radler keine chance. ich wußte auch nicht, dass steinböcke so weit ins tal runtergehen. 
nachdem wir auch dies vermeiden konnten, können wir zusammen ein bierchen genießen.





wenn ich wieder ins Aosta-tal komme, werde ich wieder imTsantellet übernachten. Preislich ok, saubere zimmer und kein tourirummel. heutzutage steht ja alles nur noch auf wellness-hotels. da ist mir solch eine unterkunft lieber. der sohn fährt auch mountain-bike und hat mir beim frühstück ein bike-buch über touren in der gegend gezeigt, das anregung für neue touren sein wird.

Ja leute, das war unsere tour 2015. kurz gesagt: kaum zu toppen. aber wer nun anregung bekommen hat, setzt euch hin und studiert die karten. ich finde das immer spannend, neues zu planen und dieses dann auch zu befahren. oder ihr fragt mich.

Nachdem ich diesen bericht beendet habe, kann ich mich um den nächsten kümmern: teil 3 der trilogie des chemin de soleil von Sisteron nach Nizza. ebenfalls eine super tour, aber ganz anders.... es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2015)

Danke euch für den unterhaltsamen und aufschlussreichen Bericht 

@p100473 Eigentlich hatte ich da damals auch nur einen Tag richtig schlechtes Wetter, das war am Lauson


----------



## McNulty (23. Juni 2020)

Hi, der Bericht ist ein Quell ewig neuer Informationen.

Wenn man sowieso aus Richtung Val D'Isere kommt und das Rifugio Carro anpeilt, was haltet hier von einer entspannten Wanderung über den Sentier balcon von der Passstraße zum Rifugio

https://www.visugpx.com/OnZ8X30SnN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2020)

Sehr geile Tour! Ein paar der Ecken kenne ich bereits, umso beeindruckender eure Tagesleistung, das hätte ich nicht so ohne weiteres drauf. Ich würd das ganze vielleicht ein wenig traillastiger anlegen, aber bei dem Tagespensum ist es natürlich schwierig, da jedesmal auch noch eine fordernde Abfahrt einzubauen. 

Danke für die Eindrücke, das macht auf jeden Fall Lust darauf, der Gegend wieder einen Besuch abzustatten.


----------



## p100473 (28. Juni 2020)

Wir hatten ja Tage drin, wo es nur ums Ankommen ging- Tag 9 Sestriere und dann den Clapier hoch zum Rif Petit Mt Cenis. Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, ob man den* Clapier hoch* soll- praktisch 1.300 hm Schieben.
Nein, sollte man nicht! Aber wir wollten eben nicht über die Straße. Wenn dann einer noch einen kleinen "Einbruch" hat, dann zieht sich das schnell mal 1 h länger....
Ist schon wieder so lange her und so viele Touren sind seitdem gelaufen.
Da heißt es dieses Jahr kleinere Brötchen backen.


----------

